# Sticky  September Is Thyroid Cancer Awareness Month!



## Andros

Good thing our poster researching said something; I almost forgot!

Sponsored by ThyCa: Thyroid Cancer Survivors' Association, Thyroid Cancer Awareness Month is listed in the American Hospital Association's Calendar of Health Observances & Recognition Days.

Free awareness materials are available year-round.Help spread the word about early detection, treatment, and ThyCa's free support and education.

Thank you for the heads up researching!

http://www.thyca.org/awareness.htm


----------



## joplin1975

I love these ads...

http://streetanatomy.com/2009/06/01/thyroid-cancer-ads/


----------



## Andros

joplin1975 said:


> I love these ads...
> 
> http://streetanatomy.com/2009/06/01/thyroid-cancer-ads/


Oh, my gosh!! How totally awesome!! I hope all our posters check this link out!!!

And those statistics are down right scary! Especially when we know how many people are summarily dismissed by the medical establishment that they might have a thyroid problem!

What's up w/that? I never could figure that one out.

I have bookmarked this link!


----------



## Octavia

joplin1975 said:


> I love these ads...
> 
> http://streetanatomy.com/2009/06/01/thyroid-cancer-ads/


Those are FABULOUS!!!! (And the stats are downright scary.)


----------



## researching

It's September already, this year has flown by! Around this time last year I was going through radiation therapy to my thyroid. Two months later I was told there was NED, no evidence of disease on my cat scan and blood work. I've had a lot of medical issues since then but am so very grateful that the cancer hasn't returned. 
It's time to spread the word of awareness again to our family, friends, neighbors, social media etc...Check your neck :a1Thyroid:
http://www.thyca.org/news/newdx2013/


----------



## Octavia

I've always liked NED...such a nice guy!


----------



## joplin1975

Octavia said:


> I've always liked NED...such a nice guy!


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Lovlkn

Great link!

September is also prostate health awareness month and life insurance awareness month.


----------

